# Communities > Scottish Fighting Traditions > Modern Scottish Martial Art Practice >  Scottish Dirk - Practice Videos

## Heiko G.

Hello everyone,

I was not active here for a longer time, but we were busy anyway  :Cool:  The Broadsword Academy Germany moved into  a new dojo  and we intensivated our work with the Dirk, having the big help of Escrima- and Combatives-trainer Stefan Born, whos rooms we are using for practice now. Not only the groups are metling together, so do the concepts of dagger- and knife-dfense.

Have a look on the videos of our work from the last half year to make your own judgement:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rt8em6qy-h4&feature=plcp

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tsVt3A4QOWE&feature=plcp

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hYygCcoK9Yk&feature=plcp

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hDTM1A8kIb4&feature=plcp

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NTgDIhPr0sg&feature=plcp

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pbjBf...feature=relmfu

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IxeuL...1&feature=plcp

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GkGjmo_RYuw&feature=plcp

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jguDdwwpYFo&feature=plcp

Finally our ideas about Dirk & Targe and Dirk-Groundfighting:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0hh4HCxuSp4

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IUfiFn2tTok

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vbHkJyx3uaI

----------

